# Greetings from North Carolina



## Mantis Dictator (May 20, 2008)

Hello every one  My name is Chance and I'm from North Carolina. I've been interested in insects (and every other creature) since a young age. I have actually watched these forums progress for about 2 years now and have been quiet up till now. I consider my self to be a minor mantid hobbyiest knowing most of the mantids in the hobby and the "basic" rearing knowledge. I have only kept local species and 1 exotic species up till now however. Hopefully my questions can be answered here and I can contribute what ever knowledge I have to the forums.

Thank you everyone


----------



## ABbuggin (May 20, 2008)

Welcome Chance! I know of at least 3-4 people on here from NC (including my self).

Where since you are in NC maybe we could meet since I'm in Durham. B)


----------



## Rick (May 21, 2008)

Hello from another NC member.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 21, 2008)

Welcome form OHIO! guess where I am from!


----------



## Mantis Dictator (May 21, 2008)

> Welcome Chance! I know of at least 3-4 people on here from NC (including my self).Where since you are in NC maybe we could meet since I'm in Durham.


 Yeah, there seems to be alot of NC people on these forums. I guess its in our blood  I actually live about 3 hours from Durham (in a little county called Currituck,extreme northeatern corner of the state)



> Hello from another NC member.


Thank you Rick, hello to you too



> Welcome form OHIO! guess where I am from!


hmmmm...Im not so sure but I am going to guess Ohio :huh: I actually bought a bunch of supplys off your website about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 15, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 15, 2008)

hmmmm...Im not so sure but I am going to guess Ohio :huh: I actually bought a bunch of supplys off your website about 2 weeks ago.

 You are so smart! and for that WELCOME again!


----------



## fishstick41 (Jun 16, 2008)

were u from in NC im from Randleman

im from NC =D


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 17, 2008)

fishstick41 said:


> were u from in NC im from Randleman im from NC =D


fishstick, where are you in NC?


----------

